# HUDSON CODD FROM PENSACOLA



## danboone (Dec 31, 2008)

The amber Chero Cola got me this....a Hudson Codd from Pensacola, FL.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow Dan! That is one cool looking bottle! I think you made a good choice!

 Kate


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2009)

That is a great bottle to have. It is one of the rarest and most valuable bottles you will find from Pensacola. They are valued at $1400 and there are 4 varents of that bottle and one with a star with the #1 in it. 

 Hudson was a seafarer who left home when he was a boy. Nothing else is known about him until he got into the soda business. In his "Last Will and Testiment" dated Dec. 15 1902 he disclosed that he chose the name William Hudson when he went to sea as a boy and that his real name is Mark H. Miles. He also directed that all photos correspondences be distroyed. His only legacy are the bottles that bear his name.


----------



## danboone (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Kate and Warren for the replies! Warren, thanks also for the additional info on William Hudson. Didn't know anything about the man except what I found in Philip Pfeiffer's book, "Pensacola Soda Water Legacy".


----------



## glass man (Jan 2, 2009)

GREAT BOTTLE,BUT WOW I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A AMBER CHERO COLA! I DO NOW.


----------

